# nur eine einzige ecke eines fotos abrunden



## kimberley2008 (19. März 2006)

Hallo, habe da schon seit Tagen ein Problem, zu welchem ich noch keine Lösung gefunden habe. Ich möchte  ein Foto in ein anderes Bild einfügen und an dem Foto soll eine Ecke abgerundet sein. Hab es schon mit dem "abgerundetes-Werkzeug und dann ausschneiden" versucht, aber da sind dann alle Ecken rund. Wollte schon nen Kreis zeichnen und den wegfallenden Teil wegradieren oder wegretuschieren, aber hat nicht geklappt. Hab hier auch schon das Forum durchsucht, aber nichts gefunden. Wenn ich bei verschiedenen Beiträge auf die Links geklickt habe, kam andauernd "Seite nicht gefunden". Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen und mir genau beschreiben, wie ich sowas mache. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!
kimberley


----------



## TOBITULPI (19. März 2006)

Probiers mal so,
Ansicht>Einblenden>Raster
Dann nimmst du das runde Auswahlwerkzeug, und ziehst einen Kreis auf. mit Alt und Shift, bleibt der rund und wird vom Mittelpunkt aufgezogen. Wenn du dann an nem Rasterpunkt ansetzt der gleichweit vom oberen wie vom linken Rand weg ist. Snapt der dann auch genau in die Ecke.
Danach, nimmst du das eckige Auswahlwerkzeug, und wählst mit Shift noch die zwei übrigen Bereiche aus. (Shift addiert dann zur Auswahl.)
Wallah Auswahl fertig, jetzt entweder weglöschen nach Auswahl umkehren (Strg-Shift-i) oder Maskieren.


----------



## kimberley2008 (22. März 2006)

Danke für die Antwort, ich werds mal versuchen


----------



## nutron (23. März 2006)

Könntest du mal ein Bild davon machen, blicks nicht so recht.

danke


----------



## TOBITULPI (23. März 2006)

so, dacht ich...
Natürlich muß man jetzt noch das 2te Rechteck aufziehen.


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. März 2006)

Man könnte auch einfach einen rechteckigen Pfad erstellen, den entsprechenden Eckpunkt in einen Kurvenpunkt umwandeln, die Rundung festlegen und anschließend den Pfad in eine Auswahl umwandeln. 

Wenn man geübt ist, nehmen sich wohl beide Methoden zeitlich nicht sehr viel, obwohl ich hier immer zum Pfad tendieren würde.

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Alexander Groß (24. März 2006)

Also ich bekomme mit einem Eckpunkt keine Rundung hin. Zeig mal wie du das mit der Rundung festlegen meinst.

Alex


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. März 2006)

Ich merke gerade, dass ich es wohl ein wenig "kurz" () beschrieben habe. Prinzipiell braucht man noch zwei weitere Punkte (siehe Anhang).

Grüße

Philip


----------



## TOBITULPI (24. März 2006)

...und es ist halt schwierig hier die Tangente richtig anzusetzen. Bei Pfaden tuts da auch Not mit nem Kreis zu arbeiten.


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. März 2006)

In diesem Fall kann ich nur raten mit dem Raster zu arbeiten. Probleme hatte ich so jedenfalls noch nicht. 

Aber wie gesagt - mit Photoshop führen viele Wege nach Rom. 

Philip


----------



## kimberley2008 (31. März 2006)

Danke für eure Antworten. HAbe es mit einem Raster und Pfad versucht. Ich habs hinbekommen!


----------

